# Contraceptive pill to help with an ovarian cyst while ttc?



## pandagirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone

After a late miscarriage last April I only ovulated once. I know because I measure basal temperature every morning. I was referred to a natural cycle monitoring doctor who confirmed lack of ovulation by scans and suggsted chlomid. However, she can't start me on it because she discovered a cyst on my right ovary, she monitored it for two cycles and it doesn't go away. Apparently, chlomid may make the cyst grow even bigger which is risky. 

Recently, she suggested putting me on a pill for a couple of months to get rid of a cyst, after which I can start taking chlomid. I am hesitating as I hate the idea of taking a pill a a means to a a baby! (i was never on the pill, even before ttcing!). I don't know how my body will react to it and how long it will take it to recover from it. Also, I don't want to lose a chance that I may ovulate naturally and get my bfp during  these two months. On the other hand, I don't want to wait forever for ovulation...

Has anyone been in a similar situation? Are there any alternative ways to get rid of the cyst - the doctor also mentioned medical operation to remove it, but then for some reason didn't think it was appropriate. Any thoughts would be welcome!


----------

